# Partner visa from tourist visa



## DeltaIndigoPapa (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi,

We recently got married 2 months before. My partner lives oversees. We stayed together for 2 months. Then I had to return to australia. 

Now my questions are

Can I sponsor her in this short time frame for a tourist visa? 

Or Do i need to lodge partner application first?

Can we apply for it when my partner is here on a tourist visa?

If I lodge partner visa first, how long should i wait to apply for a tourist visa?

Thanks


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

I think you should first apply tourist visa and then apply partner visa. As tourist visa will take less time and when your partner is onshore you can lodge partner visa. Partner visa takes long. If your partner is on shore she can remain her on bridging visa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amandeepkaur said:


> I think you should first apply tourist visa and then apply partner visa. As tourist visa will take less time and when your partner is onshore you can lodge partner visa. Partner visa takes long. If your partner is on shore she can remain her on bridging visa.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just a small correction 
The tourist visa in most cases has a 8503 condition attached which means that you cant lodge another visa application while you are onshore
So if your spouse tourist visa has that condition, then you can’t apply while she is onshore and get a Bridging visa
You cannot know in advance if the visa will have that condition or not
It totally depends on the CO 


Cheers


----------



## sujayss (Nov 3, 2014)

DeltaIndigoPapa said:


> If I lodge partner visa first, how long should i wait to apply for a tourist visa?
> 
> Thanks


Generally you don't have to wait. 

We waited till we completed the medicals and them submitted the tourist visa.


----------



## Adam868 (Dec 6, 2019)

Please don't do the same mistake I did. I know many people have brought their wife in a visit visas but this has changed recently. it will get rejected, especially if she is from a high risk country. Why? because any visit will need a reason for the applicant to return , if she is your wife so it is unlikely to return as you are her main family member. My wife is still in her last year in university and she has $30000 in her overseas bank account+$80000 in my account (sponsor). but yet these are not strong reasons to return.

You have no choice but to apply for a partner visa and be prepare of possible rejection and long waiting time(up to 3 years). You can apply for a visit visa after applying for a partner visa so she will be with you during the waiting period. However, this visa is likely to get rejected as a visit visa intention is to visit and leave the country which is contraries with the purpose of the ongoing partner visa!

The best option is to get your wife without your influence as a tourist or a student visa, then apply for a partner visa with no further stay waiver. Or leave Australia like what I did!


----------



## userpv (Sep 23, 2019)

Adam868 said:


> Please don't do the same mistake I did. I know many people have brought their wife in a visit visas but this has changed recently. it will get rejected, especially if she is from a high risk country. Why? because any visit will need a reason for the applicant to return , if she is your wife so it is unlikely to return as you are her main family member. My wife is still in her last year in university and she has $30000 in her overseas bank account+$80000 in my account (sponsor). but yet these are not strong reasons to return.
> 
> You have no choice but to apply for a partner visa and be prepare of possible rejection and long waiting time(up to 3 years). You can apply for a visit visa after applying for a partner visa so she will be with you during the waiting period. However, this visa is likely to get rejected as a visit visa intention is to visit and leave the country which is contraries with the purpose of the ongoing partner visa!
> 
> The best option is to get your wife without your influence as a tourist or a student visa, then apply for a partner visa with no further stay waiver. Or leave Australia like what I did!


This is what I'm considering - to apply for a partner visa while on my student visa which is expiring next month. My partner is an Australian PR. So what happens once my student visa expires - do I go on a bridging visa A or B?


----------



## Adam868 (Dec 6, 2019)

userpv said:


> This is what I'm considering - to apply for a partner visa while on my student visa which is expiring next month. My partner is an Australian PR. So what happens once my student visa expires - do I go on a bridging visa A or B?


You need to be sure that there is no "no further stay" condition in you current visa, if it is there then apply for no further stay waiver. Then apply for a partner visa then for a bridging visa, all this need to be done onshore but as you only have one month I think it is a tight schedule, try to extend your student visa if possible. It is very important to ensure your document of partner visa is completed before you lodge the application,it has to be in a perfect condition. Otherwise get ready for refusal and good bye to $8000 you paid as fees!

You might need an immigration consultant help if your case is complex or from high risk country, they usually charge min $3000 for partner visa.

I moved to Singapore for good, much better salary/career and my wife with me from day one, company paid the fee which is about $100, took 2 days to get approved. Australia is a different world unfortunately.


----------



## krish0610 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi Experts,

I'm in same situation..I hold a PR and got married a month ago.. I'm dilemma to bring wife to AU on Subclass 600 Visitor Visa first under "sponsored Family stream" then apply for Partner visa or apply partner first then bring her on Tourist visa.

I came to know some cases, where they got wife 1st on Visitor VISA, then applied for partner visa and got bridging visa to continue the say until decision is made on partner visa. I want to follow the same process but would like to double check if any similar experiences. Please advise

Rgs, Krish


----------



## Adam868 (Dec 6, 2019)

krish0610 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I'm in same situation..I hold a PR and got married a month ago.. I'm dilemma to bring wife to AU on Subclass 600 Visitor Visa first under "sponsored Family stream" then apply for Partner visa or apply partner first then bring her on Tourist visa.
> 
> ...


If you apply first for "sponsor family stream" it will likely to get refused, you need to 
demonstrate to the case officer strong reasons for your wife to go back includes:

Employment
Property ownership
Enough finance by herself >$10000 
Strong family connection to go back for (this is almost an impossible condition to achieve as her husband is the strongest family member)


If you apply for a partner visa then for visitor visa while waiting, this approach is also likely to get refused as the visitor visa has conditions which conflicts with the partner visa, such as "no further stay" condition


What can work is if she apply by herself for a tourist visa (NOT family sponsor) satisfy the visa requirement. then when she come to Australia apply for a partner visa and "no further stay waiver" , if the waiver granted then she can apply for a bridging visa until the partner visa is finalized, if not then she has to leave.

Or apply for a partner visa and she come only when the visa is granted (waiting time is about 18 months). That could be a better option to avoid so many visas and cost and you can travel every month or two to see her.

This is my 2 cents from experience, if your case is complicated then please use an immigration agent.


----------



## krish0610 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi Adam,
Thanks for your reply. In the case where she applies herself as TOURIST not under family sponsered stream.. she has to give my contact details for stay and spouse name will be there in the passport. In that case if it's not a "sponsored family stream", is it not like hiding information from DIBP? Once she lands here on her tourist VISA, if they come to know, will it not be a problem? Even if all goes for with her Tourist VISA, while applying for bridging or partenr visa.. they will definitely come to know about spouse..Isn't it taken seriously.. Also, if she applies tourist VISA herself, there is no guarantee that 8503 condition is not included... All in all.. I realised Partner visa is complicated process if spouse holds PR

Rgs, Krish


----------



## Adam868 (Dec 6, 2019)

*Adam868*



krish0610 said:


> Hi Adam,
> Thanks for your reply. In the case where she applies herself as TOURIST not under family sponsered stream.. she has to give my contact details for stay and spouse name will be there in the passport. In that case if it's not a "sponsored family stream", is it not like hiding information from DIBP? Once she lands here on her tourist VISA, if they come to know, will it not be a problem? Even if all goes for with her Tourist VISA, while applying for bridging or partenr visa.. they will definitely come to know about spouse..Isn't it taken seriously.. Also, if she applies tourist VISA herself, there is no guarantee that 8503 condition is not included... All in all.. I realised Partner visa is complicated process if spouse holds PR
> 
> Rgs, Krish


There is a small risk if she apply for a tourist visa but not as family sponsorship. waiting for the partner visa grant is the safest option, if you can wait. Funny thing that the 18months waiting is for temp partner visa and she need to apply again for PR after 2 years. The waiting time ,requirements and paper work can be very frustrating


----------



## krish0610 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi Friends
sorry for a layman question.. I'm in AU and My Wife Lives in India.. For Partner VISA, Should I apply for Subclass 820 ( Temp) THEN 801 Permanent? Or for Subclass 309 ( Provisional outside Australia) then Subclass 100 ( Permanent) .. Please guide me..

Also, still I searched many posts in the forum but getting clarity on which is the confident option to bring Spouse to AU from Overseas.. i.e. Apply TOURIST visa, bring to AU then apply partner VISA or apply partner visa 1st then TOURIST visa to bring her.. Please share your valuable experiences.. that really helps many ppl.. Thank you


----------



## sujayss (Nov 3, 2014)

krish0610 said:


> Hi Friends
> sorry for a layman question.. I'm in AU and My Wife Lives in India.. For Partner VISA, Should I apply for Subclass 820 ( Temp) THEN 801 Permanent? Or for Subclass 309 ( Provisional outside Australia) then Subclass 100 ( Permanent) .. Please guide me..


Since your spouse is in India you will have to apply Subclass 309 then Subclass 100. 

Subclass 820 & 801 applies to onshore applicants.



krish0610 said:


> Also, still I searched many posts in the forum but getting clarity on which is the confident option to bring Spouse to AU from Overseas.. i.e. Apply TOURIST visa, bring to AU then apply partner VISA or apply partner visa 1st then TOURIST visa to bring her.. Please share your valuable experiences.. that really helps many ppl.. Thank you


We applied for the Partner visa first followed by Visitor visa.


----------



## krish0610 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi Sujay
Thank you much for quick reply.. that clarifies me.. Sorry troubling you, few more questions to get whole idea on timelines... 
1) Have you applied 309 VISA first? 
2) how long have you waited to apply visitor visa after 309 application? 
3) Which Stream visitor you applied... TOURIST stream or FAMILY SPONSORED ( as you hold PR)? 
4)the visitor visa is granted for how many months? 3 or 6 months.. Have you done thru Agent or yourself.. 
Thank you Again for your help on forum and Please advise
Rgs, Krish


----------



## sujayss (Nov 3, 2014)

krish0610 said:


> Hi Sujay
> Thank you much for quick reply.. that clarifies me.. Sorry troubling you, few more questions to get whole idea on timelines...
> 1) Have you applied 309 VISA first?
> 2) how long have you waited to apply visitor visa after 309 application?
> ...



We did apply the 309 first. Once medicals was completed we applied for the visitor visa (subclass 600) got the grant for 6 months. 

309 was granted in about 7 months from the date of application. 

And we did engage the services of an agent.


----------



## derevko (Jan 25, 2016)

Moved since unrelated to title thread.


----------



## krish0610 (Dec 8, 2015)

Thank you Sujayss.. Appreaciate your clear information and helping... I left a pm to know 1 particular detail.. Please check when you have time. Thank you


----------



## manager1985 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hello Kris I am in the similar situation.
I will be getting married soon & I need to invite my wife to Australia eventually 

Which option did you opt for - Sponsored Visitor then onshore Partner or offshore partner then tourist ? How’s your application tracking so far?


----------



## manager1985 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi Adam,
I just came across this post as I am searching for right approach to invite my spouse to Aus.

I sure appreciate your detailed response to this post but waiver of no further stay as you mentioned is not that simple.. It requires approval of Minister in Australia & genuine reason (marriage is not considered genuine reason here) so this option is closed for most of us.

Also kindly guide me if I apply offshore visa first and then tourist visa, why shall offshore visa get rejected? 
I guess immigration officer will understand that since applicant is waiting for offshore visa, he/she is applying tourist visa. What u say?

At time of offshore visa approval, spouse can’t be in Aus for obvious reason but how applicant (when in Aus) will know when the offshore visa approval is coming so he/she must leave country.
Does applicant follow up every day or they give tentative timeframes?

Appriciate your views on above mate..


----------



## krish0610 (Dec 8, 2015)

manager1985 said:


> Hello Kris I am in the similar situation.
> I will be getting married soon & I need to invite my wife to Australia eventually
> 
> Which option did you opt for - Sponsored Visitor then onshore Partner or offshore partner then tourist ? How’s your application tracking so far?


Hi mgr1985, I'm applying spouse visa first 309 subclass, then once the application launched.. I'll go with tourist visa 600 subclass with family sponsored steam as I hold PR


----------



## manager1985 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks Kris,
I am also considering similar route.. 309/100 visa application followed by tourist visa however without my sponsorship (although I hold PR as well. I was told this will be safer route)

Are you lodging the visa application on your own as well?
I approached few MARA agent but they are charging 4500-6500 $ without any assurance so I decided to manage it myself.

Good luck with your application mate.. Thanks again


----------



## krish0610 (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks Kris,
I am also considering similar route.. 309/100 visa application followed by tourist visa however without my sponsorship (although I hold PR as well. I was told this will be safer route)
Before Marriage- applying visitor visa in TOURIST stream is fine, but after marriage when you apply visitor visa, i believe it should be family sponsored as per DHA website categorization. People are doing TOURIST stream also and they are lucky if they managed to get thru.. 

"Are you lodging the visa application on your own as well?
I approached few MARA agent but they are charging 4500-6500 $ without any assurance so I decided to manage it myself."

I'm doing thru Agent as I'm already married and tied up with work at office.. But I realized it can be done self with little bit of ground work and bit of R&D as Expat forum is there for every doubt to get clarification... only CRUX is writing story about your relationship to prove it genuine.. rest all self explanatory and you can do on own. Good luck


----------



## Cieara (Feb 12, 2013)

Adam868 said:


> If you apply first for "sponsor family stream" it will likely to get refused, you need to
> demonstrate to the case officer strong reasons for your wife to go back includes:
> 
> Employment
> ...


These rules are so stupid in australia. Obviously wife will accompany husband to stay forever. Thats a common sense. Had DAIC provided partner visas within lesser timelines like a month, y wud one go for another option. They dont want parents to come, they dont want spouses/kids to come.. i mean they should use some minimal sense before making such nonsense rules. We marry to stay together. Why the hell nyone would marry to live apart for three yrs...Rules pertaining to spouse visa is just too horrible.


----------

